# Family with young kids Abu Dhabi



## satts (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi all,

I have been living in Abu Dhabi for 2 years with my wife and two kids who are 2 and 4 year olds. We are having to cut my housing contract short because we are going back to the UK. We are looking for someone to come in and take the remaining 5 months of the contract off us so that we can recoup some of the money.

It is a 4 bedroom villa with maid room, nice back garden patio area for kids and BBQ and a shared pool (rarely used by anyone) that has just been renovated. Our villa is in a compound of 6 villas and two of those villas are very good British friends of ours (very friendly). It is located in Mohamed Bin Zayed City, Zone 7. It is very quiet around there and 5 minutes from Mazyad and Dalma Malls and 25 minutes to the Corniche. We like it as its easy to get anywhere from there, but you miss out on the city traffic. 

We are willing to leave this fully furnished, including white goods etc, all the kids toys, garden furniture and even the 2010 fully spec Pajero (at a fair cost obviously). So this could be a stress free move for an expat family moving to Abu Dhabi with kids.

I am looking to move out early/mid December and wondering if anyone would be interested.


----------



## Chutia (Sep 22, 2015)

Could you please let me know rent?


----------

